# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP]Bouton parcourir pour chemin d'un DOSSIER

## SanNash

Bonjour,

J'ai une jsp avec un formulaire d'exportation de fichier. Dans celui-ci je demande  l'utilisateur de saisir le nom du futur fichier d'export ainsi que le chemin du dossier dans lequel il souhaite que ce fichier soit plac. Ca marche trs bien, j'ai aucun problme.

Par contre, le fait de saisir manuellement le chemin est assez "laid" ; j'aimerai leur propos un bouton parcourir qui leur permettrait de choisir un dossier sur leur disque dur. Pour le bouton parcourir, je connais le champ input type="file" mais celui-ci ne permet de choisir qu'un fichier.

J'ai fait plusieurs recherches sur le web : je tombe sur la meme question mais sans rponse ou alors en proposant des rponses type php ou activeX sous IE.

Donc j'aimerai savoir comment faire ce choix de chemin de dossier tout simplement en java ou javascript (meme si je prfrerais en java).

Merci pour votre aide.

PS : si ce sujet a dj t abord et rsolu comme je le souhaite, je tiens  m'excuser pour ce post qui paraitra inutile.

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


Ce fichier d'export tu veux qu'il soit sauvegard o ? Sur le poste client ou sur le serveur ?

J'ai peur que ton systme fonctionne seulement parce que tu testes ton application en local...  ::?: 


a++

----------


## SanNash

Je veux que cet export soit sur le poste client. C vrai que je n'ai pas test sans etre en local.

Il serais donc prfrable de crer ce fichier sur le serveur et en faire un download ? Du coup plus besoin de prciser le nom du fichier et le chemin, le telechargement s'en chargera (merci le navigateur).

OK je vais deja voir si je peux exporter en n'etant pas en local. ET si a pose problme je ferai en download.

Merci pour ta rponse adiGuba.

----------


## adiGuba

> Il serais donc prfrable de crer ce fichier sur le serveur et en faire un download ? Du coup plus besoin de prciser le nom du fichier et le chemin, le telechargement s'en chargera (merci le navigateur).


Oui c'est la meilleure solution.

Tu n'a mme pas vraiment besoin de crer un fichier tu peux le gnrer dynamiquement  condition de bien renvoyer le header http content-type "application/download" et d'crire dans le flux de sortie de ta servlet...

Cf l'exemple de la FAQ : Comment tlcharger un fichier depuis une servlet ?

a++

----------


## SanNash

J'ai vrifi : a ne fonctionne pas en local.

Je viens donc de changer mon code pour faire un download (j'avais dj fait le download dans une autre partie, donc copier/coller  :;):  ) => a fonctionne trs bien !!!

Par contre, je suis pass par un vrai fichier ; la cration en dynamique me parle pas trop (et puisque mon code existait dj... ahh feignantise quand tu nous tiens  ::oops::   !!!).

Bon eh bien merci, je vais mettre ce post en "rsolu" !!!

----------

